
Hey, Alexa: Stop Recording Me - aaronbrethorst
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/05/06/alexa-has-been-eavesdropping-you-this-whole-time/
======
sarcasmatwork
You know... that's the purpose of the device right? You bought it, and put it
in your home. Don't blame the device, blame yourself for installing it.

